# 1 Million Posts soon :)



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Just noticed we are coming up to 1 Million posts soon on PetForums. Well done everyone and thanks to all our Members & Mods for making this such a great and popular pet community.

Lets all guess the date and time that we will reach 1 Million posts. 

I reckon it will be next Tuesday at 2:30pm ?????

I think we need FREESPIRIT's help on this one, she can probably single handedly get us their tonight probably 

Mark


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL yes Free Spirit would be an asset to getting there. I say Same day Tues but 2:30 AM your time....Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I say Monday 6.48pm.  This is brilliant news isnt it. I bet your so proud, and so you should be. I love this forum. And may I say my house is getting into a real mess now as I havent done proper house work for a couple of days lolololololol  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just noticed we are coming up to 1 Million posts soon on PetForums. Well done everyone and thanks to all our Members & Mods for making this such a great and popular pet community.
> 
> ...


LOL... yeah come on Ony get a move on!..lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

wow a million posts  well done everyone


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

if freespirit has anything to do with it we will reach a million by tommorrow..lol

nah, i think monday at 9.55pm


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

i say tuesday at 8pm


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Oooooh!

Will the millionth post get a prize?????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOooo its like waiting for a birth of puppies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just noticed we are coming up to 1 Million posts soon on PetForums. Well done everyone and thanks to all our Members & Mods for making this such a great and popular pet community.
> 
> ...


We can do it. We will hit 1 million posts. We can do it.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

off you go Ony you will probably reach the goal at about 4.35am tomorrow if I know you


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

You still not done it yet Ony, you are slacking. xxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

monday at 10.22pm


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Julie...ooh ya reckon?
> Looks like ive got a mission to complete...xxxx :001_tt2:


yep so dont let me down


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Blame the soaps Vikki...id be busy posting if i wsn't watching them at the moment...lol...xxxx


My Fredo as had to have his leg bandaged up tonight got take it off at 11pm and soak it in iodine xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Monday, 4:23pm


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Turn that TV off and get on the games and posting Ony :smilewinkgrin: got to reach your target lol


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Just realised Ony has posted 163.07 posts every day since she joined.......thats some going.........well done


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

petforum said:


> Just realised Ony has posted 163.07 posts every day since she joined.......thats some going.........well done


cant shut her up lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

where does it say how many posts the forum has?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Julie...i'll have you know im quiet..................when im asleep...xxxx :001_tt2:


but you never sleep lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Biawhiska said:


> where does it say how many posts the forum has?


on the main forum page right at the bottom 

Pet Forums Community Statistics 
Threads: 62,564, Posts: 984,845, Members: 29,048 
Welcome to our newest member


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Come on Ony get typing


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Im trying my best Claire...Not easy for someone like me who never has much to say...xxxx :001_tt2:


Ha Ha, ya like me got tuns to say  lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Im trying my best Claire...Not easy for someone like me who never has much to say...xxxx :001_tt2:


u the quietest person i know...........


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

marion..d said:


> u the quietest person i know...........


LOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Not me Claire...your'e mistaking me for someone who's out spoken...lol...xxxx  :001_tt2:
> 
> Exactly Marion....You'd hardly notice im here...xxxx


You are very quiet Ony.......... you havent made many posts have you???? LOL


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yahoo great going everyone 
Nearly there .......come on a few more posts:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Nope...xxxx :001_tt2:


Ive made very few being a newbie


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

tashi said:


> on the main forum page right at the bottom
> 
> Pet Forums Community Statistics
> Threads: 62,564, Posts: 984,845, Members: 29,048
> Welcome to our newest member


I'm in a chatter box mood tonight. I've not shut up all night. My mum is calling me a chatter box tonight.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You'll catch up in no time..xxxx


I will try lol, I am rather addicted to another forum which takes up most of my time


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You'll be addicted to this one in no time too...xxxx


I am addicted to here too but my fav is the one ran by the crazy lady


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done 6,116


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You want to be careful of crazy ladies...lol..xxxx ut: :001_tt2:


pmsl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy lady on this one too :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've done 6,116


6117  lol


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

woop! Go PetForums!

We can probably set up a 20 page chitchat thread about rats for Akai-Chan, thedogsmother and srhdufe!

Someone should post about fox hunting or something - we'll soon be at a million


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've done 6,116


You've done 6,117 posts now.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> You've done 6,117 posts now.


Lol clever clogg's


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol clever clogg's


Haha now you've done 6,118. Haha alot of people call me a clever cloggs. I'm not that clever really haha.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

only 166 for me i'm afarid


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*lol go Ony go girl Ony you can do it pmsl *








GO ONY :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> only 166 for me i'm afarid


only 45 for me


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ive given up trying, we'll never catch ony up lmao i dont know how you do it girl hehe:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I've done 2,146 posts or something along those lines.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Easy..Im addicted and an insomniac...great combination...lol...xxxx


*awwww bless lol, id be no good for nothing if i didnt get me 8 hours lmao:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *awwww bless lol, id be no good for nothing if i didnt get me 8 hours lmao:smilewinkgrin:*


same here lol - anything less than 9 hours and i'm like a bear with a head ache.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Are we there yet!!??....


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

985,170


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

champagneannie said:


> 985,170


Cool!,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

We can do it. We have the power of positive thinking. It's not over till the husky puppy howls. I had to add that husky puppy howls bit on the end. I've been watching to much snow buddies me thinks.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

wow a million posts well done everyone

I say mon 2am


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

danielled said:


> We can do it. We have the power of positive thinking. It's not over till the husky puppy howls. I had to add that husky puppy howls bit on the end. I've been watching to much snow buddies me thinks.


Er... yerrrsssss......
It's meant to be a fat lady, isn't it? :001_huh:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I have done about thirteen thousand of them!! but reckon some go lost on the way!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Well I have done about thirteen thousand of them!! but reckon some go lost on the way!!


I cant beleive how many posts you have done since coming back you will be a vip member again soon and


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Well I have done about thirteen thousand of them!! but reckon some go lost on the way!!


Hi DT. I know what you mean.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Er... yerrrsssss......
> It's meant to be a fat lady, isn't it? :001_huh:


I need to stop watching snow buddies.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Easy..Im addicted and an insomniac...great combination...lol...xxxx


Even I had noticed your insomniac nature - you are on when I'm up and not long in from work! :001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Going to ask a really silly question, if a member gets to a million posts, will it be like a car odometer and go back to zero...? (Sorry, too much free time on my hands!)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

YayyyyyyyY!

:w00t:


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

petforum said:


> Just realised Ony has posted 163.07 posts every day since she joined.......thats some going.........well done


I think she has some kind of secret hyper speed lotion she puts on her hands before she gets on the computer...hehehe

I think it's awesome that we are gonna hit 1 million, this forum is great and I look forward to getting up every morning and coming on here first thing to see what new and exciting things are going on in everyone's life


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I cant beleive how many posts you have done since coming back you will be a vip member again soon and


I'm a lot slower then I was last time though Nat!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed though that when Mark dishes out the 'production' bonus that my old posts are also took into consideration! Could do with some extra cash to splah at chrissymas
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow well done everyone, I'm guessing Monday at 10:35pm.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I will guess Tuesday at 8am - but hopefully with Ony on the case it will be sooner - biggest chatter box I know!! - Its great the forum has nearly hit the million - its a great place


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Suzy....You of all people should know how quiet i am...xxxx


Oh yeah! - quite as a little mouse:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:xxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, Suzy....You of all people should know how quiet i am...xxxx


hahahahahaha


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> hahahahahaha


Are u the Claire I think u are ???


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Are u the Claire I think u are ???


Lol, I might be


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Lol, I might be


LOL! U little tinker!xxxx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done everyone. I think Tuesday at 10.30am


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Lol, I might be


I hope ya not that claire i think ya are


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL! U little tinker!xxxx


hahahaha I do try xxxxx hope u ok


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> I hope ya not that claire i think ya are


Balls Roy.................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> hahahaha I do try xxxxx hope u ok


Yeah Im fine hun ....great to see u backxxxxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

exactly how many posts are we on now?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> I hope ya not that claire i think ya are


PMSL! hows u Barney mate xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah Im fine hun ....great to see u backxxxxx


I gt a few things cleared up so all is ok again now  nice to be back, just been catching up abit


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Balls Roy.................


It is you get the mods this bint should be banned she is nowt but trouble


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> It is you get the mods this bint should be banned she is nowt but trouble


what for????? having duplicated accounts   lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I gt a few things cleared up so all is ok again now  nice to be back, just been catching up abit


Missed ya glad all is sorted xxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL! hows u Barney mate xxx


i am fine thanks Suze hope you are well too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> i am fine thanks Suze hope you are well too


Yeah all good xxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> what for????? having duplicated accounts   lol


no just for bein a pain in my ass holes


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah all good xxx


good good hows it in shottingham? did forest win today?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> good good hows it in shottingham? did forest win today?


LOL no shootings so all is ok! Forest just won 1-0


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> no just for bein a pain in my ass holes


Ya love it really


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL no shootings so all is ok! Forest just won 1-0


they on the march now then lol they just not consistent enough are they


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi ya claire and barney, long time no see. xxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ya love it really


indeed! we would be 11 thousand posts closer to a million if you and borderer hadnt ad ya profiles deleted ya numptys


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi ya claire and barney, long time no see. xxxxxxxxxxxx*


Orate Janice hope u ok xxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> they on the march now then lol they just not consistent enough are they


Won last three on the trot now - hope they keep it up -:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, That's the Claire we know and love....xxxx
> 
> oh god


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL, That's the Claire we know and love....xxxx
> 
> LOL it was her aviator picture that gave it away for me xxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Claire?...Trouble? ....NEVER...xxxx


LOL exactly Ony lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi ya claire and barney, long time no see. xxxxxxxxxxxx*


Hey Janice hopws you hope ya well


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Barney said:
> 
> 
> > He wont help you...lol
> ...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Orate Janice hope u ok xxxxxxx





Barney said:


> Hey Janice hopws you hope ya well


*I'm fine thanks, shame sh*t different day.*


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm fine thanks, shame sh*t different day.*


Know what ya mean xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm fine thanks, shame sh*t different day.*


LOL know what u mean Janxxxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Won last three on the trot now - hope they keep it up -:smilewinkgrin:


do ya ever think they will return to the glory days?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> do ya ever think they will return to the glory days?


Doubt it Barney - no Brian Clough


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

He was THE man wasnt he


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

What are we up to now?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> He was THE man wasnt he


Yep!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Barney said:


> He was THE man wasnt he


*I hated football wiv a passion, but he was actually an ok guy, his spirit can always come to me if he aint at rest 

Are we there yet??? with the millionth post?????:001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *I hated football wiv a passion, but he was actually an ok guy, his spirit can always come to me if he aint at rest
> 
> Are we there yet??? with the millionth post?????:001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*


I was just about to ask that. You beat me to it.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Nearly there! 991,597 991,598 now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Threads: 62,954, Posts: 991,949, Members: 29,147

can we reach it today


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> Threads: 62,954, Posts: 991,949, Members: 29,147
> 
> can we reach it today


Get chatting then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> Get chatting then


like where were you yesterday kept watching the door waiting for you but 'no show' lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> like where were you yesterday kept watching the door waiting for you but 'no show' lol


 I thought it was next sunday! I've booked the day off as well. I'll pm you my phone no later then you can ring me next time your round this way.:blushing:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> I thought it was next sunday! I've booked the day off as well. I'll pm you my phone no later then you can ring me next time your round this way.:blushing:


no worries lol, we stayed overnight in Reigate, cant get over how dog friendly the pubs are down your way


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> no worries lol, we stayed overnight in Reigate, cant get over how dog friendly the pubs are down your way


Yeah they are think there are are one or two you can't take them in.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Im changing my estimate to Wednesday at 13:30

Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

petforum said:


> Im changing my estimate to Wednesday at 13:30
> 
> Mark


Is it just me or has it been quiet lately Mark?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

petforum said:


> Im changing my estimate to Wednesday at 13:30
> 
> Mark


Thats not allowed lol


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

danielled said:


> Is it just me or has it been quiet lately Mark?


No I havent noticed, according to our site stats we are more popular now then ever, maybe some people aren't chatting as much.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Time to get my fingers working. I think we will do it today about 2.35 pm.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Time to get my fingers working. I think we will do it today about 2.35 pm.*


You go girl


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

petforum said:


> Im changing my estimate to Wednesday at 13:30
> 
> Mark


I'm going for Wednesday at 10.26hrs


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> You go girl


*I think between us we can do it.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think between us we can do it.*


Does that mean i don't have to tidy my kitchen today?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Does that mean i don't have to tidy my kitchen today?


*There's work to be done on here 1st, so forget the kitchen.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *There's work to be done on here 1st, so forget the kitchen.*


Lol ok then i'll go and get another coffee.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol ok then i'll go and get another coffee.


*pmsl thats what i call team spirit.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl thats what i call team spirit.*


Janice your all over the forum


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Janice your all over the forum


*lmao ???? *


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol ok then i'll go and get another coffee.


Oh dear, suppose I'd better stay here then! 

Ooops...after i've popped out to get some more coffee!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Oh dear, suppose I'd better stay here then!
> 
> Ooops...after i've popped out to get some more coffee!


Can you get us all some cake's please Ellie


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Can you get us all some cake's please Ellie


Fresh cream one's do you all?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Fresh cream one's do you all?


Yes please


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh well I was wrong with my dates then lolol I say friday at 11.02am


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yes please


okey dokey  Be back in 20 so get a large pot of coffee on ready


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think we should have a counter on here,then we would know how far we have to go.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I think around Friday 18.58pm  this forum has come a long way since mark opened it Nov 07  WELL DONE EVERYONE  *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I think around Friday 18.58pm  this forum has come a long way since mark opened it Nov 07  WELL DONE EVERYONE  *


*It sure has, and i still enjoy coming on here everyday.
ps. probably too much.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Not far off now i think perhaps tomorrow night


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Right I'm back! Been to Greggs for the cakes so you can help yourselves


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Right I'm back! Been to Greggs for the cakes so you can help yourselves


OOOh did i say for everyone? sorry i ment just for myself


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Right I'm back! Been to Greggs for the cakes so you can help yourselves


Remember Girls..................................A moment on the Lips ....is a lifetime on the hips...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> OOOh did i say for everyone? sorry i ment just for myself


*The fresh cream ecclaire is MINE.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Remember Girls..................................A moment on the Lips ....is a lifetime on the hips...


pmsl....you listening Christine? :001_tt2:


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Right I'm back! Been to Greggs for the cakes so you can help yourselves


oh lovely thanks ellie,



scosha37 said:


> Remember Girls..................................A moment on the Lips ....is a lifetime on the hips...


oh well will work it off later.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Remember Girls..................................A moment on the Lips ....is a lifetime on the hips...


*Oh don't worry about the hips, you can cover them with a long t-shirt. well worth it............trust me.:001_tt2:*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

ohhh i love fresh cream eclairs


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> pmsl....you listening Christine? :001_tt2:


Sorry i don't have to i could eat all day and not but on an oz:blushing:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh don't worry about the hips, you can cover them with a long t-shirt. well worth it............trust me.:001_tt2:*


Oh yes i know janice... i was just thinking of yous all....

I dont care about my HIPS................. so now i can have them all...:001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry i don't have to i could eat all day and not but on an oz:blushing:


Not fair!!!!  

Ya still gotta share! :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Bump come on you lot get typing.*


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Drat!!! It's started to rain....guess I'll have to stay right here instead of taking the dogs out again


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol my daulter's just turned up.be a bit rude of me to stay on here wouldn't it?. Oh but it would be rude to leave you lot wouldn't


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my daulter's just turned up.be a bit rude of me to stay on here wouldn't it?. Oh but it would be rude to leave you lot wouldn't


Very  tell your daughter get posting as well xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Very  tell your daughter get posting as well xxx


Lol she's too busy making my coffee


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol she's too busy making my coffee


*Oh well there's a simple answer to that hun, get her to do your kitchen after she's made your coffee.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol she's too busy making my coffee


Tell her i'll have tea please


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh well there's a simple answer to that hun, get her to do your kitchen after she's made your coffee.*


JANICE you no me so well I'll give her some dinner before she goes


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my daulter's just turned up.be a bit rude of me to stay on here wouldn't it?. Oh but it would be rude to leave you lot wouldn't


Muli-task lolololoo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my daulter's just turned up.be a bit rude of me to stay on here wouldn't it?. Oh but it would be rude to leave you lot wouldn't


It would be ruder to leave us lot BM!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> It would be ruder to leave us lot BM!


Who's leaving??.........only just got here, been giving the furball a shower and a blow dry. Looks very fetching in his rollers  PML xxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Who's leaving??.........only just got here, been giving the furball a shower and a blow dry. Looks very fetching in his rollers  PML xxxxxx


LOL awww bless him! bet he looks very handsome! Pictures!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Muli-task lolololoo


Yeah that's what i'm doing


suzy93074 said:


> It would be ruder to leave us lot BM!


I best stay then


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah that's what i'm doing
> I best stay then


*You will have to do extra typing as my sister is on her way to see me.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *You will have to do extra typing as my sister is on her way to see me.*


OMG we;re never get there i type to slowut: Tell her to go away


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah that's what i'm doing
> I best stay then


Good! xx



JANICE199 said:


> *You will have to do extra typing as my sister is on her way to see me.*


Jan! I know u can multi-task!xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *You will have to do extra typing as my sister is on her way to see me.*


*thought you were a multi tasker  she can make the tea whilst you post and if you make it she can post 
SIMPLES  lol *


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL awww bless him! bet he looks very handsome! Pictures!!!


Tried to add some to his album but it won't let me  xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Tried to add some to his album but it won't let me  xxxxx


oh pooey try making a thread and add them on there hunxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Are we nearly there yet?


995,801 not long to go


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> 995,801 not long to go


 

Well I've got to get ready for work now :cursing:  Had my shower earlier but my hair needs straightening and sorry but I can't type as well as doing that 

Keep up the good work girls :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Well I've got to get ready for work now :cursing:  Had my shower earlier but my hair needs straightening and sorry but I can't type as well as doing that
> 
> Keep up the good work girls :thumbup:


ooh no thats one thing I wouldnt do whilst typing :wink5: dont want a burnt scalp! xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> ooh no thats one thing I wouldnt do whilst typing :wink5: dont want a burnt scalp! xx


Lol or burnt ears! I've done that before ouch!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Lol or burnt ears! I've done that before ouch!


Oooh yeah me toohmy: Is very sore! xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Oooh yeah me toohmy: Is very sore! xx


Are we nealy there now?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Are we nealy there now?


No not yet lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> No not yet lol


Lol like the kid's your'll be fed up with me keep asking


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol like the kid's your'll be fed up with me keep asking


LOL yep! I will be soon be saying - "we will be there when we are there"!!:001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How do ya find out how far we are?*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *How do ya find out how far we are?*


*on the main page at the bottom janice where it says how many members posts threads ect  *


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL yep! I will be soon be saying - "we will be there when we are there"!!:001_tt2:


god it used to drive me madut:


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

I never noticed that before, we are very close


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't no, My finger's are killing me though


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *on the main page at the bottom janice where it says how many members posts threads ect  *


*Thanks for that Lyn something new i've learnt today.*


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thanks for that Lyn something new i've learnt today.*


Always good to learn a new thing everyday Jan .....how's u anyway? xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CatzEyes said:


> I never noticed that before, we are very close


Loving your siggy picture of the cats Juliee xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Always good to learn a new thing everyday Jan .....how's u anyway? xxx


*I'm fine thanks hun, and your good self ?*


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Loving your siggy picture of the cats Juliee xxxx


Thanks Suzy, they other one was two big.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thanks for that Lyn something new i've learnt today.*


*see i keep saying your never to old to learn something new every day lol  *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *see i keep saying your never to old to learn something new every day lol  *


*haha so true, and its good to learn.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ARE WE THERE YEEEET ????
Did i miss it ??

Typical DT takes a day off when we need her excessive post numbers


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

***** 996,274 ****


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> ***** 996,274 ****


 996,287  now

Whens the 1,000,000 post gonnna come ? :O


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It's like the lottery

IT COULD BE YOU


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> It's like the lottery
> 
> IT COULD BE YOU


I think the 1,000,000 poster should gain the title of the being the millionth poster


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

will we get to find out who made the millionth post?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> will we get to find out who made the millionth post?


I hope so


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I hope so


*So do i,but knowing my luck it will hapen when i'm not on here.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Are we nearly there yet? I've just come online.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *So do i,but knowing my luck it will hapen when i'm not on here.*


And me


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

and me threexxx hope Fredo is a bit better today hun xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *So do i,but knowing my luck it will hapen when i'm not on here.*


Yeah i was thinking that. I bet Mark offer's a prize as well then make shaw it's him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i was thinking that. I bet Mark offer's a prize as well then make shaw it's him


*I think he should buy a round of drinks.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think he should buy a round of drinks.*


I would prefer money personally


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think he should buy a round of drinks.*


Yeah and a bottle of wine for you and me.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I would prefer money personally


*Do you think Mark is THAT rich?*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> and me threexxx hope Fredo is a bit better today hun xxx


He has another bite mark now  paw pad is healed now its his toes, naughty boris as been outside for a couple of hours today to calm down, dont think he his doing it on purpose just a bit rough cos they seem to get on so well. xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah and a bottle of wine for you and me.


*Well that goes without saying.Make mine red please.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do you think Mark is THAT rich?*


Im hoping so:001_tt2:xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> He has another bite mark now  paw pad is healed now its his toes, naughty boris as been outside for a couple of hours today to calm down, dont think he his doing it on purpose just a bit rough cos they seem to get on so well. xxx


Awww bless him - naughty Boris xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww bless him - naughty Boris xxxx


I know littel sod  xxx


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Regarding the 1 Millionth post, i dont think I will be able to offer a prize to the person who makes it as I dont know of any way to find out exactly who has made the post. Oh and by the way, no im not rich, I wish I was


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

petforum said:


> Regarding the 1 Millionth post, i dont think I will be able to offer a prize to the person who makes it as I dont know of any way to find out exactly who has made the post. Oh and by the way, no im not rich, I wish I was


Can the millionth poster get a title of being mr or mrs millionth PF poster ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

petforum said:


> Regarding the 1 Millionth post, i dont think I will be able to offer a prize to the person who makes it as I dont know of any way to find out exactly who has made the post. Oh and by the way, no im not rich, I wish I was


It would be very hard if not impossible to find out who made the post but I know one thing, and that's we can do this. 1 million posts here we come right Mark?


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There's no way of telling who it would be as loads of us post at exactly the same time.


awww thats a shame, i fancyed that title


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There's no way of telling who it would be as loads of us post at exactly the same time.


*
Oh well we can all be millonaires then.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There's no way of telling who it would be as loads of us post at exactly the same time.


That's why I said it would be very hard if not inpossible. So many of us post on here.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

996,436
3564 to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> 996,436
> 3564 to go


We can do it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> 996,436
> 3564 to go


*Did you use a calculator for that?*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There's no way of telling who it would be as loads of us post at exactly the same time.


oh yeah duuuhhh I forgot about thatut:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

petforum said:


> Regarding the 1 Millionth post, i dont think I will be able to offer a prize to the person who makes it as I dont know of any way to find out exactly who has made the post. Oh and by the way, no im not rich, I wish I was


LOL no worries was only jesting about the money bit anyway


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL no worries was only jesting about the money bit anyway


*i was'nt about the booze. lmao:001_tt2:*


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

we are getting closer and I would like to thank Mark for this forum, for the time and patience it must take to run it and to all the moderators for keeping their eyes and their minds open, and last and not least to all the members that make this the great place that it is.....Jill 

congratulations we are getting close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did you use a calculator for that?*


Nope................... maybe :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Nope................... maybe :001_tt2:


*
well there's 113 members online at the moment how many posts do we each need to do?*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *i was'nt about the booze. lmao:001_tt2:*


PMSL!! trust u Jan


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *well there's 113 members online at the moment how many posts do we each need to do?*


errhhhhh....cant work it out, my brain hurts


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> well there's 113 members online at the moment how many posts do we each need to do?*


I'd say around 31 each


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> errhhhhh....cant work it out, my brain hurts


*haha Mark i'm glad i'm not the only one.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

petforum said:


> errhhhhh....cant work it out, my brain hurts


I can't work that out either Mark.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I'd say around 31 each


*oh thats ok then, i can manage that.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *oh thats ok then, i can manage that.*


I did use a calculator for that one


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *oh thats ok then, i can manage that.*


I can manage alot more than that.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

(1 Million - (number of current posts) ) / Number of Logged In Members


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> (1 Million - (number of current posts) ) / Number of Logged In Members


* you trying to confuse me even more now Mark?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

petforum said:


> (1 Million - (number of current posts) ) / Number of Logged In Members


I'm confused now mark.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> * you trying to confuse me even more now Mark?*


*pmsl I think Mark has confused him self wioth all the excitement lol *


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl I think Mark has confused him self wioth all the excitement lol *


So do I. He has confused me completely.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I was just saying thats the equation to work it out, but as the number of posts and logged in users keep changing :

(1,000,000 - 996,507) / 105 = 33.26 

So to make it to 1 Million, all the 105 logged in members need to make 33.26 posts.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Oh well why didnt you say we aint all mathamatical like you  *


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

petforum said:


> I was just saying thats the equation to work it out, but as the number of posts and logged in users keep changing :
> 
> (1,000,000 - 996,507) / 105 = 33.26
> 
> So to make it to 1 Million, all the 105 logged in members need to make 33.26 posts.


*LOL Mark thats too much working out for me, i have no brain its been frazzled pmsl :idea: :smilewinkgrin:

But its gotta help with you doing some posts also hehe, nice to see ya posting more  xxxxxxx :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> I was just saying thats the equation to work it out, but as the number of posts and logged in users keep changing :
> 
> (1,000,000 - 996,507) / 105 = 33.26
> 
> So to make it to 1 Million, all the 105 logged in members need to make 33.26 posts.


*Ah thanks for clearing that up for me,i thought you might have been on the liquid stuff.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Oh well why didnt you say we aint all mathamatical like you  *


*
haha Lyn i bet he used his calculator.*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah thanks for clearing that up for me,i thought you might have been on the liquid stuff.:D*





JANICE199 said:


> *
> haha Lyn i bet he used his calculator.*


*lmao nope that would be you twos job pmsl :001_tt2: hmy: :idea: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

petforum said:


> I was just saying thats the equation to work it out, but as the number of posts and logged in users keep changing :
> 
> (1,000,000 - 996,507) / 105 = 33.26
> 
> So to make it to 1 Million, all the 105 logged in members need to make 33.26 posts.


I'm still confused Mark but that might be because I'm rubbish at maths haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *LOL Mark thats too much working out for me, i have no brain its been frazzled pmsl :idea: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> But its gotta help with you doing some posts also hehe, nice to see ya posting more  xxxxxxx :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


That's too much working out for me too. I'm still confused.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *lmao nope that would be you twos job pmsl :001_tt2: hmy: :idea: :smilewinkgrin:*


*I'll tell you what, by the time 5 o'clock comes i'm going to need a stiff drink.All this thinking and typing.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Oh well why didnt you say we aint all mathamatical like you  *


I'm rubbish at maths.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*996,700 bump.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *i was'nt about the booze. lmao:001_tt2:*


Nor was i 



petforum said:


> I was just saying thats the equation to work it out, but as the number of posts and logged in users keep changing :
> 
> (1,000,000 - 996,507) / 105 = 33.26
> 
> So to make it to 1 Million, all the 105 logged in members need to make 33.26 posts.


I new what you ment


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Come on you lot...Ive already done 130 posts in approx 2 hours.


*lmao we cant all do with our fingers like you can do the Riverdance wiv yours pmsl





















*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

How many left now?????


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> How many left now?????


*lmao theres always one aint there?? lmao that has to bring maths up again hehe :001_tt2: hmy: :idea: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*













































:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Wll i have contributed about 4,600, so im happy... :001_tt2:

:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lets get to 1,000,000....... post post


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *lmao theres always one aint there?? lmao that has to bring maths up again hehe :001_tt2: hmy: :idea: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your numbers can you predict the lottery numbers like that


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Love your numbers can you predict the lottery numbers like that


I wish :smilewinkgrin: lmao lmao


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Where's Janice? Did Mark give her a bottle of wine then? bless her i bet she's under the table again


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

One more post to add to our goal.....Hope you are all having a great day...Jill


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> One more post to add to our goal.....Hope you are all having a great day...Jill


Morning Jill how are you today


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going to do a Mark! and move my guess backwards! Thursday pm ish!!! say 7.36pm!
lol
DT


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wooooooo keep posting


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning Jill how are you today


Pretty good thanks how's yourself? Getting excited for Sat. Elvis is putting on a fundraiser for Lyles children...Jill


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Im changing my guess yet again, tomorrow at 11:38am. It would be better if we could do it tonight so I can celebrate with a glass of wine. I dont fancy drinking in the morning.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

A message to all our non-members who are reading this but havent yet registered...........Please register and introduce yourself in our introductions section and help our forum reach 1 Million Posts tonight


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't worry Mark if its morning there I'll have a drink for you as it will be late here....Jill what type of wine should I buy just in case?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

petforum said:


> Im changing my guess yet again, tomorrow at 11:38am. It would be better if we could do it tonight so I can celebrate with a glass of wine. I dont fancy drinking in the morning.[/QUOT
> 
> Yeah we need to do it tonight, I'm out tomorrow


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Its like the countdown to the New Year, except not as much singing and drinking............


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

well i have done 2 posts tonight, usually i post maybe once a week.....lol

every little helps....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

petforum said:


> Its like the countdown to the New Year, except not as much singing and drinking............


I think your wrong about the drinking! Janice had a few earlier she's under the table:blushing:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I have done a few post today, need have a shower then will be back, cos i need to reach my 5000 post tonight as well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

post count as of a few seconds ago 997,340


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You'll reach your 5,000 in no time..xxx


Ok be back in 20 mins  xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How do you know we're not singing and drinking?...lol Singing:Singing:Singing:


Im singing and drinking


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I might sing and drink with you after I have had a shower, clipped off a dog tonight so now need to 'freshen' up lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...I bet you are...xxxx


hahahaha hard day at work soooooooo is very important to have a drink BUT its coffee tonight really (decaf at that) cos I has a bloody cold Boo Hoo lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Forget the shower...Use wet wipes its quicker...lol.. :001_tt2:


NOT when you dont resemble Twiggy it doesnt lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep it's coffee for me too..xxxx


Bet you have REAL coffee dont you? lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Go and read my jokes and post reply that will get it up to the mark too, .........lololol MARK good one.. they are good jokes honest they will make you laugh, Please go and read them.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 4 hrs of grooming to do later. The weather changed to cold so now I have 3 dogs losing their summer coats. Yuk and a housefull of guests coming for the weekend, no one has ever seen my dogs ungroomed, so gotta get on it today...lol...Tashi wanna help?..Jill


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

canuckjill said:


> I have 4 hrs of grooming to do later. The weather changed to cold so now I have 3 dogs losing their summer coats. Yuk and a housefull of guests coming for the weekend, no one has ever seen my dogs ungroomed, so gotta get on it today...lol...Tashi wanna help?..Jill


Yes please Jill could do with a working break, spent all day trying to get the network computers up and running after some plebs decided to remove some of the programmes grrrrrrrrrrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ClaireLouise said:


> Bet you have REAL coffee dont you? lol


We are having REAL coffee tonight just love the aroma


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL..
> 
> Yep real coffee but cheap coffee.


If I drink real coffee I will be up all night lol but decaf is poop

I like cheap real coffee best


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> We are having REAL coffee tonight just love the aroma


I love real coffee


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ClaireLouise said:


> I love real coffee


I love the aroma but dont drink much coffee lol but does make the house smell warm and homely


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> I love the aroma but dont drink much coffee lol but does make the house smell warm and homely


I must say I love Coffee but given the choice id much prefer a big fat glass/bottle of wine or cider or lager


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Back now, did ya miss me? Got my ben and jerrys and ready to post


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Back now, did ya miss me? Got my ben and jerrys and ready to post


what flavour????? lol welcome bk


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> what flavour????? lol welcome bk


Phish food, its yummy


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Phish food, its yummy


Ive never heard of it before, I love ice cream


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive never heard of it before, I love ice cream


You must try this one i am not normally much for chocolate ice cream but this one is lovely.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Have we done it yet?????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope not yet

997,553


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> Have we done it yet?????


2455 to go i think


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiya guys


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hiya guys


Orate Ssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuze


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Orate Ssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuze


Aye up Clairexxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

tashi said:


> Nope not yet
> 
> 997,553


We can do it Tashi. We will get to 1 million posts. Do you want a laugh Tashi?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Aye up Clairexxxx


Hows u ?xxxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Hiya guys


Hiya Suze my lovely, hope you are well xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

You lot haven't done much posting while I've been at work have you


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> You lot haven't done much posting while I've been at work have you


I've been out most of the day but I'm going to make up for it now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*bump again.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *bump again.*


Hi Janice. I'm still posting haha.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *bump again.*


Your head must be sore Jan!xxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Your head must be sore Jan!xxxxx


*haha well its a bit numb but nothing to do with the typing.*
ps. count is at. 998,269,


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha well its a bit numb but nothing to do with the typing.*


Don't worry Janice I'm on the right thread this time haha. I've been typing like mad tonight. Hopefully on the right threads too.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

were at 998839 we are getting close.....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

998923 we are getting close and I'll probably be sleeping when we get there so have a drink for me please....Jill


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha well its a bit numb but nothing to do with the typing.*
> ps. count is at. 998,269,


Didn't we do well yesterday


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Not far now, we will get there today


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Not far now, we will get there today


We can do it. I'm on a course today but when I get back I will come straight on here and get posting.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

danielled said:


> We can do it. I'm on a course today but when I get back I will come straight on here and get posting.


Hope your course goes well


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Less that 1000 posts to go now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh well off we go again.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh well off we go again.*


Morning Janice hope you are well xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Morning Janice hope you are well xxx


*Morning,i'm fine thanks hun hows you this morning?*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Morning,i'm fine thanks hun hows you this morning?*


Got a sore throat this morning, just waiting for hubby to get his lazy bum out of bed so we can go work


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Got a sore throat this morning, just waiting for hubby to get his lazy bum out of bed so we can go work


*Oh go back to bed and forget work.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh go back to bed and forget work.*


I wish i could, have the phone diverted to my mobile and i am sure it will ring soon enough, roll on Friday.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Back now just got work  xxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Are we there yet???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Are we there yet???


*999,159 not yet so get typing.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Are we there yet???


I was just about to ask that


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Not long to go......................


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I reckon we will be there tonight around teatime


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

606 to go come on


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> 606 to go come on


Not far off now hun - hows u today? xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Not far off now hun - hows u today? xxxx


I am ok thanks, have a bit of a sore throat, Fredo's paw is still sore hoping it heals now am fed up of seeing him hoping around poor guy.
How are you today? xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok we need something stupid to talk about. any idea's?
ps. morning suzy.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok we need something stupid to talk about. any idea's?
> ps. morning suzy.*


I have loads of work to do but cant do it till we have reached it lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I have loads of work to do but cant do it till we have reached it lol


*Well go and add your favourite song to my new thread.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I am ok thanks, have a bit of a sore throat, Fredo's paw is still sore hoping it heals now am fed up of seeing him hoping around poor guy.
> How are you today? xxx


Aww bless him - give him a hug from me - Im ok hun 



JANICE199 said:


> *Ok we need something stupid to talk about. any idea's?
> ps. morning suzy.*


Morning Jan!:smilewinkgrin: mmmmm - now that will be a hard task as normally we talk about such important things!hmy:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Aww bless him - give him a hug from me - Im ok hun
> 
> Morning Jan!:smilewinkgrin: mmmmm - now that will be a hard task as normally we talk about such important things!hmy:


*well here's a useless bit of information, i've just watched the video to the sonf if tomorow never comes,i've never seen it before and its got me in tears.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *well here's a useless bit of information, i've just watched the video to the sonf if tomorow never comes,i've never seen it before and its got me in tears.*


aw bless ya Now no crying! - we want happy tears today xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well go and add your favourite song to my new thread.*


Ok


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*999,507 bump *


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

999,515! well 999,516 now!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol ok i've lost the plot.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Need to reach this before i go home  before half 4 today. 

I have never typed so much


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Won't be long!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Nearly there well done all


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

12oclock update ding ding ding 448 to go.........


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nearly there well done all


Morning Claire hope u ok hun xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *999,507 bump *


Wey Hey. Yippie we are all nearly there, not long now. Do we get pressies from Mark when it happens. lololololol.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Wey Hey. Yippie we are all nearly there, not long now. Do we get pressies from Mark when it happens. lololololol.


Will we be able to know who makes the millionth post ?????????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Wey Hey. Yippie we are all nearly there, not long now. Do we get pressies from Mark when it happens. lololololol.


*Nope, i did try and get him to buy everyone a round of drinks yesterday but i think he's skint.pmsl*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

So........ if we get about 100 posts per hour, we'll get the million at about 4pm? Whaddya think?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> So........ if we get about 100 posts per hour, we'll get the million at about 4pm? Whaddya think?


Yay i wont miss it if we do it by 4pm xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*were are getting there, slow but sure.*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

999,676!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Iv got some jokes going if you wanna go read them, that will help with the post, I bet Mark is just saying he is skint to get out of it. lololololo. I wonder who will be the one to do the million one, I reckon we should all give rep to that person for getting us there.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Almost there!!!

I'm off to work now - bet you'll have done it by the time I get back


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Almost there!!!
> 
> I'm off to work now - bet you'll have done it by the time I get back


Hope work goes quick for you


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

well hello everyone, just though I would put this here to make up another number to get nearer to the million. lololol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Almost there!!!
> 
> I'm off to work now - bet you'll have done it by the time I get back


*We'll try our best so you can put your feet up when you get back.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

You news update at 1pm less than 170 posts to go


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_AAvC0ZSs-1k/SdFCmQqJ2nI/AAAAAAAABZo/NJPOL69qspY/s400/Muppet+Newsflash.jpg
> 
> You news update at 1pm less than 170 posts to go ​


OMG, keep going, we will all be putting stupid thing in now to get the number up lolollo


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> You news update at 1pm less than 170 posts to go


*oh thats great.... now 1 less lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

not long now then.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> not long now then.


*Nope so keep those fingers busy*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

How exciting


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> not long now then.


Nope wont be long


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nope wont be long


*Nice to see you claire.xxxx*


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Nice to see you claire.xxxx*


Nice to see you, hope u ok


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wont be long now!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm going to open a bottle of red once we reach our target,and i don't care what time it is. hahaha*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah i know so thought i'd post to add another


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm going to open a bottle of red once we reach our target,and i don't care what time it is. hahaha*


that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm going to open a bottle of red once we reach our target,and i don't care what time it is. hahaha*


I WOULD OPEN ONE IF I HAD ONE LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> that sounds like a great idea!


*haha i think we should all raise a glass when we get there.*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Not long to go now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I WOULD OPEN ONE IF I HAD ONE LOL


*I'll have an extra glass for you.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha i think we should all raise a glass when we get there.*


I will raise my coffee cup cos at work


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'll have an extra glass for you.*


lol, thank you jan x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*999,981*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *999,981*


Wow that went up quick


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

The countdown has started lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

1 million!!!


i actually have no idea, but must be there now! lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Will they be able to tell us who got the 1 million post??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i wonder if the forum will blow up and get the millenium bug.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

:d 8:d :d


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> i wonder if the forum will blow up and get the millenium bug.


PMSL

That would be funny lol


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

:d  4 :d  :d


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

999,996......................................


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

It could be me :lol::001_tt2:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Any minute now


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

here we go


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

is it there yet??


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

2 to go


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol forum bug!

BANG


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay The Forum Still Works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Waaa hay way to go xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

now?..................


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

1,000,004 its passed now lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Yay The Forum Still Works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol might be at 2 mill 

....come on guys!! lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WELLDONE TO US ALL!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lets all pat ourselves on the back! lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

So how do we find out who got it lol


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

better do some work now


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

:thumbup: WAHAYY :001_cool:

Result,party time.:001_tt2:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbup: :ciappa:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> better do some work now


errrrmmmmmm...............Nahhhhhh!:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Whooo Hooooo, just went next door and bloody missed it, lololol ((((((((hugs to everyone)))))))))))) Congratulations to all. And Congratulaions to Mark for his Forum. we all did you proud mate, NOW COUGH UP where's our pressies.:001_tt2:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> errrrmmmmmm...............Nahhhhhh!:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


I know done nothing for 2 days.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Shame Mark wasn't here when we got there.Better luck on the next million.*


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done everyone you are all fab x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Well done everyone you are all fab x


You are welcome, we are sooooo chuffed now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Find out who did the million so we can congratulate them ok. xxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I know done nothing for 2 days.


oops! me too! Im typing like mad now trying to catch up!:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> oops! me too! Im typing like mad now trying to catch up!:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


And me must have done about 200 posts in 2 day  x


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh bugger, was shopping at Asda and ive gone n missed it. Well done everyone, thansk for you all your contributions to the forum and making it such a wonderful place for us all. Think I will be having a bottle of wine to celebrate after my tea 

Thanks


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Ive just come back from hospital, got both hands and fingers in plaster Prognosis was..... hospital said it is "petforumitus" :001_tt2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just had a message from Mark, I asked him if he can say who made the million post, but he said there is now way of knowing, but he said congratulations to us all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> Oh bugger, was shopping at Asda and ive gone n missed it. Well done everyone, thansk for you all your contributions to the forum and making it such a wonderful place for us all. Think I will be having a bottle of wine to celebrate after my tea
> 
> Thanks


*Not to worry Mark we'll just have to make sure your here when we reach 2 million.Enjoy the wine i'm going to.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Enjoy the wine Mark, might have a little celebratory drink myself later


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Will do, its a good excuse for a drink or two


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congratulations everyone....Mark you must be very proud this is quite a feat......Jill


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

petforum said:


> Will do, its a good excuse for a drink or two


I missed it to Mark because I was on a course. Doh, I wish I had been here when we reached 1 million.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Has it been done yet?

I wonder what forum in the world holds the record for most posts!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> Has it been done yet?
> 
> I wonder what forum in the world holds the record for most posts!


Yes we reached 1 million but sadly I missed it. Well done everybody.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done all involved :thumbup:
Could anyone tell me how old this forum is please ?.
Reason I ask is that another forum I go on (NOT A PET FORUM,after all there is only one worth being on ) currently reads 
Threads: 118,683, Posts: 1,310,061, Members: 15,241, Active Members: 2,037 .
I think that forum is at least 3 years older than this one which makes reaching 1 million an even better result and goes to show the loyalty.

Cheers
Darren.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I KNEW it would happen while I was at work!!!!!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, I missed it.. but well done to all


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Aw, I missed it.. but well done to all


I missed it too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh well not to worry it's all over now


Untill next time.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done everyone!!

What a shame we can't tell who made it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Remember this?
Happy days, was a fun time waiting :thumbup: will have to do it when we get near 2 million.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> Remember this?
> Happy days, was a fun time waiting :thumbup: will have to do it when we get near 2 million.


Wonder how many we have done all together.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

1,644,573
so far


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> 1,644,573
> so far


So far 17466631,644,573 err what's that in english let me rephrase that what is that in words.:lol:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a lot of posts!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Thats a lot of posts!


It is alot of posts but how many posts is that in english?:lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

woohoo go PF! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Starlite said:


> woohoo go PF! :thumbup:


At this rate the way us lot are going we will hit 2 million posts in no time lol.:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

danielled said:


> It is alot of posts but how many posts is that in english?:lol:


Sorry I gave up proper English at 9pm


----------

